# Under informed- Overwhelmed- IBSA



## IBSisapaininthe... (Aug 10, 2011)

This is the first time Ive ever done something like this but after 4 days of 'chronic abdominal pain' Im open to any advice. Ive been suffering symptoms for a couple of years but recently its becoming a monthly thing & getting more & more frequent. Im IBS-A but found this out through research... my doctor just left me with 'you have IBS look at your diet' after a month of eat a LOT of fruit, no red meat (my fav!!)& no junk food I thought it was getting better- I relaxed slightly & treated myself to a pizza & now 4 days later Ive had my biggest spell. My symptoms are less about the poo more about the pain!! My cramps are so heavy sometimes I can hardly think- I walk around like someone in labour heavy breathing & pain that I find hard to believe there is no cure for. The thing that scares me most is that I suffered from panic attacks in my early teens due to my parents 'eastenders' like break up & after a gap year Ive got a fantastic boyfriend & starting the course Ive wanted to do all my life in a University I love... when I researched IBS & found it could be psychological & due to anixety & depression it made me feel a bit defensive... Ive got over that part of my life? Why am I suffering? Also I do not want to live my life with not being able to do my studies/ my job that Ive worked so hard to be able to do? I understand Im lucky- there are people who suffer much much worse but all the IBS 'attacks' as I thought of them have lasted a day & this has lasted four days- It looks likes its getting steadily worse... Any advice would be appreciated XXX


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually something physical like a GI infection triggers IBS, but things like depression and anxiety make every health problem worse, not just IBS.Have you tried peppermint for the pain or did the doctor give you an antispasmodic.Sometimes a heating pad can help a lot.


----------



## IBSisapaininthe... (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Usually something physical like a GI infection triggers IBS, but things like depression and anxiety make every health problem worse, not just IBS.Have you tried peppermint for the pain or did the doctor give you an antispasmodic.Sometimes a heating pad can help a lot.


Hey kathleen thanks for the reply- I am an addict to my hotwater bottle when Im suffering but it only help in making me more comfortable more than anything. See I cant remember having a GI infection or going to the doctor for one anyway- is it possible I wouldnt have known? My doctor did give me antispasmodic Ive tried two & neither seems to do a lot & I am taking them correctly.







I havent tried peppermint yet but Il get some next time Im shopping! Thank you again for your reply


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people don't go to the doctor for a 24 hour type of bug, and most people have had at least one of those in their lifetime.There are physical changes seen in IBSers, it is not "just all in your head and if you weren't anxious or whatever you would be normal".There may be other environmental triggers besides GI infection but they are a common one. I don't think you can break your gut with mood issues.Now some people may have a higher likelyhood of getting IBS based on genetics, but it still seems something has to happen. Now if your mood issues are because of severe trauma that trauma may set you up for getting IBS much more easily. Trauma causes some major changes to the nervous system and since nerves control the gut that can get in. This isn't "typically dysfunctional" type of things most everyone has. Trauma survivors have a lot of health issues because it unsettles things dramatically.


----------

